# I collected aquatic plants from the wild



## kicksilver (Aug 9, 2012)

My last attempt left me empty handed, but this time I was able to get myself some pennywort, bog birch, and something else I've yet to identify.

All of this was within walking distance from my house (there's a large pond out in the woods). Anyways, I can't find much information about bog birch. Can it be grown in an aquarium? About 6 inches of it was submerged when I pulled it out. I got the roots intact and everything.

How well does pennywort do when pulled out of the ground without any roots? The stems are around 4 inches long and only have one leaf each, a little larger than a quarter.

Any help would be appreciated. I have these sitting in a sink full of water right now, and was curious about how I should plant them.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

Collect the "wild" myself at times and at times it's not intentional...LOL...as this pix shows one yet to be identified.



Have pulled it out before but decided to let it go to see what it does this time. Coming up in the Dwarf Sags.
I think the Pennywort will still grow. I also think I saw a picture of it in a tank in the Gallery but know not where.
It was growing in a string up to the surface in that tank. Mostly(I think) an above water plant like on the perimeter of
or in low lying arias but seems to do well in the water also. I just bought some Dwarf Pennywort 3 weeks ago. Hasn't
shown signs of growing yet though but just put it in the sub from the plastic pot it came in.
Sorry no knowledge on the Birch.


----------



## kicksilver (Aug 9, 2012)

The Pennywort was the most interesting to me, it's the one I had to actually get in the water to collect. The others I just pulled from the waters edge while trying to build up the courage to wade out into the unknown. I never like the idea of getting into freshwater in Florida when I can't see the bottom.


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

Im in Orlando and when you look at my pics most of the plants come from the local waters, I also have pennywort in my tanks and yes it might grow. When I grabbed mine months ago I used the back of my net to dig under and pull it out. Started as a small amount maybe 8-10 leaves and I still find myself taking handfuls out at a time. I agree, without hip bots I will not go in the local waters out of fear, not gators or snakes buth I am more terrified of parasites than wildlife.


----------

